# Embryo donation at 47



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi ladies has anyone had Embryo donation at or around age 47? I’m just wondering how many attempts it took before getting a BFP xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I had my son at 46 through double donor cycle . However, I had been trying double donor and embryo adoption since I was 40. I did however, have underlying issues that needed to be fixed before we got our success ful cycle and our son in 2019. 

From 40 to 43 I had 4  DD cycles. But also underlying, undiagnosed issues at that time. So I took 3 yrs off the fertility road trip to get investigations done and correct medications in place. 

When I felt physically ready in optimum health I went back and did a cycle in the april 2018 and it a BFN,  thankfully we also had frozen left so went back in May 2018, and we got our successful bfp. 

So in total it took 6 rounds, but, only 2 stood a chance of being successful. Sorry if that doesnt help.


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Many thanks that really does help, x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

You're welcome x


----------

